# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Windows Media Center

## Fr33dom

bonjour,

je vous explique mon petit problme :
j'ai un pc portable qui tournait avec winXP Media Center
j'ai pu rcuprer LGALEMENT, je prcise, Windows Vista Edition Professionnel.
mais le problme c'est que j'ai une carte pour regarder la TV.
je souhaiterai savoir si vous connaissez un moyen lgal de prfrence de rcuprer et d'installer media center pour mon vista.
ou si vous connaissez un autre moyen pour que je puisse regarder la TV avec la carte Tuner

par avance merci

----------


## Civodul4

Si je ne m'abuse le media center est livr avec la version ultimate donc c'est rapp ( sauf maj payante ).

Sinon il existe des softs media center sous windows gratuits ( domotix, media portal ...)

Le problme est un problme de drivers ? Quelle carte tuner ?

----------


## Fr33dom

merci pour cette rponse rapide.
et je possde : Pinnacle PCTV Nano Stick (cl usb + antenne)

et mon problme c'est que je n'avait pas de logiciel pour regarder les chaines, c'est pourquoi je demandais votre aide.

je vais essayer Mediapartal pour commencer. mais est il en fr ?

je reviendrais vous dire de quoi il en ai lorsque j'aurai test ces log

merci

----------


## shawn12

Salut,

Pour information, Windows Media Center n'est disponible que pour les versions Familliale Premium et Intgrale de Windows Vista.

Vous devrez donc vous tourner vers des logiciels alternatifs. Ex : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/win...hes/30773.html

----------

